# finding out who owns house next door?



## lanie (19 Mar 2008)

Hi, I am looking to find out who owns the attached semi next door. There is a family in it but I don't feel that they own it and I don't think Id like to ask them!. I live in Northern Ireland and wonder if there is something like the land registry search that would help me find out.


----------



## sapmanie (20 Mar 2008)

You could try the election register.


----------



## lorna (20 Mar 2008)

landregisteronline.gov.uk

you have two options:

1)  a title plan (defines the property (ie boundaries etc); and / or

2)  a title register (this shows who owns it, when they bought it, who their mortgage is with, sometimes it shows how much they paid too !)

you pay £3 for each report online and can download the info.  by the way, you need the full post code.  you prob only need the title register.


----------



## lanie (20 Mar 2008)

Does that web address cover Northern Ireland too? I am based in NI.


----------



## 8till8 (20 Mar 2008)

Can you get same info for ROI... land registry website seems to be just for professionals...


----------



## lorna (20 Mar 2008)

i assume NI comes under the UK registry. it is free to put the postcode in to establish if a record exists on the UK system.
don't know anything about registration of irish properties as i am based in the UK. the UK system is open to all members of the public.


----------



## lanie (20 Mar 2008)

No, I checked it with the post code and it doesn't recognise it. Plus when you view the map link it only shows england and wales. Thanks anyway


----------



## Megan (20 Mar 2008)

[broken link removed]
Is this link of any use to you


----------

